# A few of my criitters



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Thought I would share a few pics


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the little ones are piranha fry right,,, nice colection of animals


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

what size is the gator in


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

just going by the 2 rats in its mouth as size models i would say 3 and a half feet how close am i...?


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

Mick is my american gator he is 38''. He is in a 110, but in the summer he has the run of the pool!!!!!!!! The kids love him he's like a dog will eat right out of
your hand very gently. He just requires alot more respect. I have lots of cool pics of my boas and pythons also (8 different snakes). Also have good pics of
my trantulas. Let me know if you are interested.
Yes fry pics are from some of my natteri reds. My shoal is up to 210 that is up to date die off/sell off.


----------



## waldron (Jan 15, 2007)

Thats awesome man ....... nice pets you got there.. I love the scorpion and they widow.. arent you afraid of dieing with that spider as a pet?


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Just make sure you safelock those.. It might get away.


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

My mom still has newspaper clippings of me when I was 12 with about 300 black widows....I was breeding them even then. Dangerous they are but just like everything else I raise......SHOW THEM RESPECT.....and they will respect you. I handle all my critters without gloves ..just a touch of knowledgeable fear.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm guessing you properly supervise the kids when they're around the gator? And what do you plan on doing with it when it won't fit in that fish tank anymore? I'm assuming you know how big it will get.

Otherwise, nice collection. And would love to see more pics, including those of the animals that you didn't show.


----------



## TimmyTeam (Jun 20, 2003)

Nice animals man, defonatly ,post some pics of the snakes and all your animals enclosures if you have pics.


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Nice! congratulations...

Just don't think the Alligator makes a nice pet...I guess respect won't do much the day he is an adult and decides your kid looks like a nice tasty dog...about handling your animals with bare hands...I see an issue with the black widows...they are spiders...never will be "tamed"...so I hope you remain luck and if not...I wish you are not allergic


----------



## kfreeman (Feb 14, 2008)

TimmyTeam said:


> Nice animals man, defonatly ,post some pics of the snakes and all your animals enclosures if you have pics.


Let me get a few up to date pics


----------

